# Qld Lexmark Indy - Invite To All Ahb Brewers



## PistolPatch (14/8/06)

The Lexmark Indy 300 is being held on the Gold Coast from October 19th-22nd. Several QLD brewers already have leave passes to attend what is an event that will certainly give lifetime memories. It is BIG. And, there's far more that happens track-side than on the actual track, certainly a lot of laughs.

The offical website can be found here

There are several ways to tackle this event but the main thing for an enjoyable night/weekend/week is to have a base trackside. Paying $7 a beer and lining up for port-a-loos is no fun.

I have some friends with a track-side apartment but there is, of course, a limit to how much we can invade them. If numbers are small we can use that as a base for kegs etc. A place to sleep will not be a problem. For example, your sisters can all stay at my place - no worries, although water conversation is a big issue here - lol!

If there are enough people interested, other options will open up if we act quickly. If we get stuck in between, some people will have to miss out so first in, best dressed.

I must have mentioned Indy at some stage of the 13.5 hour brewer's lunch last Saturday because already, Ross, Monkale and Browndog have leave passes. (Not sure how long for though.) So...

*Q1. Do you want to join us?* 

*Q2. Which days or nights? * (Event runs Thursday to Sunday so I suggest we at least look at Sat/Sat night as a start.)

Once we get this established, I'll look at what options we have.

Cheers
PP

Note: If numbers were reasonable, one brewer suggested we could get an apartment. The usual booking is for a week and ranges from $2-$4000. Split in enough ways, this could be an option. You can pack heaps in any apartment during the day. Other beds can be found at night - pre-planned or otherwise!


----------



## frogman (14/8/06)

Will be working trackside with QAS during the day (catering). But it would be good to meet some of you guys in the evenings. :beer:


----------



## als_world (14/8/06)

> And, there's far more that happens track-side than on the actual track, certainly a lot of laughs.



I've been a few times now, apparently there's some sort of car race that happens there at the same time, but I've never seen it.


----------



## Franko (14/8/06)

Ross,
Franko,Linz and Little Squares will take care of your beer taps while your away-just leave the kegs full think of it as keg sitting


----------



## Ross (14/8/06)

Franko said:


> Ross,
> Franko,Linz and Little Squares will take care of your beer taps while your away-just leave the kegs full think of it as keg sitting




Thanks Franko - Good to know they'll be in good hands  

++++

I'll be there Pat, now i've got sitters for my bar  - Friday/Saturday sounds good to me.

cheers Ross


----------



## Aussie Claret (15/8/06)

I'll be around as well PP.
Count me in.
AC


----------



## PistolPatch (16/8/06)

Should have got AL to do the original post. Pictures tell a thousand words! Top stuff Al and bloody great to meet you on Saturday. You coming?

Look forward to meeting you on the Sat night Frogman though I'm sure we'll stumble into you through the day.

Looks like Ross is in for Fri AND Sat. Uh oh! We can sneak into Aussie's first while he's at work as he has way too much beer at his place for one bloke  (OldDog may even help us Aussie.)

Anyway, if numbers stay small as they probably will, we'll be right to have some reasonable access to my mate's apartment. Perfect.

Cheers
Pat

P.S. Franko, if it's not too much trouble you could babysit my beers as well. LOL Franko.


----------



## Coodgee (20/8/06)

so who is down for this at the moment besides PP and Ross? I don't want to go just with those two maniacs!!! Would much rather score a keg minding job down at carbrook


----------



## PistolPatch (20/8/06)

Coodgee, I can't believe you regard us as maniacs. Just because Ross has 10 beers on tap and I write 10,000 word posts doesn't mean we don't have feelings and aren't responsible. I mean how responsible was it of me to offer to give everyone's sister a place to stay? My only condition is to send a photo first 

I've come up with a better plan that will hopefully work out OK. I'm asking my mates to see if they can book us a table at the bar of their apartments. The bar is right on the track. This will be better than hanging around their apartment although we will have to drink some commercial beer. Hopefully have an answer on this in the next few days.

From what I've gathered so far it looks like the following. Hopefully everyone can copy and paste the list below and change my comments to something a little more sensible and informative where required.

1. PistolPatch - *Definite* for any time on the weekend.
2. Rossco - *Definite* for Friday/Friday Night/Saturday. (I assume Sat night as well???)
3. Monkale - *Definite* Has his leave pass organised but am unsure for what day/s.
4. Browndog - Showed extreme enthusiasm early but has failed to follow through. (His wife has a similiar complaint.) You still in mate?
5. AussieClaret - *Definite* and lives locally. Has lots of beer.
6. Frogman - *Definite* to join us Sat night.
7. SJC - Checking for a brewing gap in his ferocious fermentation schedule.
8. Screwtop - Buying his wife some jewellery next week so I reckon he'll be in for sure.
9. Zizzle - *Definite* AHB's first member to do a bag brew for his first AG will be there for sure.
10. OldDog - Haven't contacted him yet but pretty sure he'll join us. Lives locally.
11. Coodgee - Will only come if it's not just Ross and I.

Will let you know if we get lucky with the bar booking.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## als_world (20/8/06)

PP, I'm still a TBA at this stage - I am waiting to hear back on an a track pass, so depends on how that turns out. Will let you know as soon as I know.


----------



## PistolPatch (20/8/06)

Al and others. Re the track passes. We can probably work on a, 'group discount,' so while not guaranteed, we can be fairly confident that we won't have to pay the standard exorbitant rates.

Will PM details on this in a few days time to all who register an interest below. Al, I've added you!



> 1. PistolPatch - *Definite* for any time on the weekend.
> 2. Rossco - *Definite* for Friday/Friday Night/Saturday. (I assume Sat night as well???)
> 3. Monkale - *Definite* Has his leave pass organised but am unsure for what day/s.
> 4. Browndog - Showed extreme enthusiasm early but has failed to follow through. (His wife has a similiar complaint.) You still in mate?
> ...


----------



## Screwtop (20/8/06)

> 1. PistolPatch - *Definite* for any time on the weekend.
> 2. Rossco - *Definite* for Friday/Friday Night/Saturday. (I assume Sat night as well???)
> 3. Monkale - *Definite* Has his leave pass organised but am unsure for what day/s.
> 4. Browndog - Showed extreme enthusiasm early but has failed to follow through. (His wife has a similiar complaint.) You still in mate?
> ...




Sorry big family commitment that weekend Pat. Definitely out, promise me you guys won't book accommodation on Chevron Island.


----------



## browndog (21/8/06)

I'm in :beerbang: but I will wait to see which night will be the most popular and go with that.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## PistolPatch (22/8/06)

That's a huge dissapointment Screwtop. A brewer's meet without you? Maybe the race organisers will move it forward a week if I ask nicely? Hope so.

Good news from Browndog though. Have chucked you in the list as definite for Sat/Sat night as this will be the main day. Trust that's OK.

The apartment restaurant manager still hasn't made a decision on what they are going to do for the Indy weekend (too organised!) but liked the idea of booking out tables. I'll investigate some other possibilities as well just in case a plan B is needed.



> 1. PistolPatch - *Definite* for any time on the weekend.
> 2. Rossco - *Definite* for Friday/Friday Night/Saturday. (I assume Sat night as well???)
> 3. Monkale - *Definite* Has his leave pass organised but am unsure for what day/s.
> 4. Browndog - Showed extreme enthusiasm early but has failed to follow through. (His wife has a similiar complaint.) You still in mate?
> ...


----------



## sjc (22/8/06)

Hi Pat
I raised the possibility of my attendance at the said event with the better half and she didn't seem too fazed although she remarked that it wouldn't be her idea of fun. So looks like I might have the OK. 
What do you mean by Sat/Sat night? Do you mean Fri/Sat night?
Haven't worked out how I'd get there yet.
Cheers
Stephen.


----------



## Ross (22/8/06)

sjc said:


> Haven't worked out how I'd get there yet.
> Cheers
> Stephen.



I'm sure we'll sort some car pooling out once we have things a bit more finalised


----------



## OLD DOG (22/8/06)

hi Pat, 

Keen as mustard. I also promised my young fella I would take him along to see the cars and girls, I meant that the other way around. 

count me in 

old dog


----------



## PistolPatch (24/8/06)

Had a few PM's and it looks as though QLD's champion brewer can join us (won't say who!). Also looks like QLD's champion bitter lover is coming as well although I've told him that Gold Coast girls don't like bitter beers. Come on browndog, I know it takes skill but brew a girl's beer!

I've edited both your details below.

Re your questions of when to come. If you can only come for one day and one night, then make it Saturday day and Saturday night. If you can visit longer then extend your stay either side. No worries.

Old_Dog and Aussie dropped in tonight to taste my perfectly brewed Beer in a Bag  From what the three of us worked out, the ONLY place you can get a pub on the track is the one I'm working on so let's hope we have some joy there. Might be 2 more weeks before I get an answer there though.

Some time in the next week, I'll send all below a PM re costs/cost reduction 



PistolPatch said:


> 1. PistolPatch - *Definite* for any time on the weekend.
> 2. Rossco - *Definite* for Friday/Friday Night/Saturday. (I assume Sat night as well???)
> 3. Monkale - *Definite* Has his leave pass organised but am unsure for what day/s.
> 4. Browndog - *Definite* for Sat/Sat night.
> ...



These threads can get a little boring so here's a really quick one...

A three-year-old boy was examining his testicles while taking a bath.

"Mum," he asked, "are these my brains?"

"Not yet," she replied.


----------



## sjc (25/8/06)

Hi Pat 
thanks for the update. 
Keep us posted.
Good joke.
Cheers
Stephen.


----------



## PistolPatch (7/9/06)

Have made some progress on the Indy front. Spent 5 hours last Friday at the only bar that is bounded east and west by the Indy track and negotiated a deal. They are only open at odd hours so I'm still trying to get hold of them to confirm a few details.

The bar is in Staghorn Avenue at the Focus Apartments building. If you click on the track map in the link I gave in Post#1, you can see Staghorn is the first street north-south street from the right.

The bar has a spectacular display of ordinary to shocking beer. I mentioned that this could be a problem and they are happy to get some cartons in for us. So, while I'm waiting to confirm details, anyone have any ideas on beers?

Cheers
PP

P.S. Sorry sjc. Can't think of another little joke to whack in - lol.


----------



## sjc (7/9/06)

PistolPatch said:


> Have made some progress on the Indy front. Spent 5 hours last Friday at the only bar that is bounded east and west by the Indy track and negotiated a deal. They are only open at odd hours so I'm still trying to get hold of them to confirm a few details.
> 
> The bar is in Staghorn Avenue at the Focus Apartments building. If you click on the track map in the link I gave in Post#1, you can see Staghorn is the first street north-south street from the right.
> 
> ...



What are you saying? Do they they have Melbourne Bitter on tap?!
Stephen.


----------



## PistolPatch (8/9/06)

Carlton Draught, Tooheys New and Gold are the tap highlights Stephen - great, eh? If no other suggestions, I'm going to order 10 cartons of Birrells 

Here's the latest details and we need to finalise this over the next few days as accomodation is tight.

*On the Track* 

Have confirmed with the Focus Bar (where my mates have an apartment) that we can get unsrestricted entry all day for $20 per head. This is pretty good seeing as others will be having to queue and pay a $10 cover charge unless they want to pay $150 a head for a table. This is only available to us and took me 5 hours of drinking their tap beers to negotiate - agh.

Indy passes are $158.20 for all 4 days or $53.20 for Friday, $78.20 for Saturday and $88.20 for Sunday. Once you confirm exactly when you are attending I'll be able to work out if we can reduce this cost.

*Accomodation* 

Accomodation is going to be a worry if everyone above is coming. All the Gold Coast guys, apart from me, live miles away from the track which is no good. I obviously will be taking a few people here (sold out already - lol) but there is a limit so here's a good cheap option...

Nearly everywhere is booked out or requires a minimum of a 4 night stay. I have found a motel right near me though with rooms left and a minimum 2 night stay. Price for Friday and Saturday night is $210 all up and gives a queen and single bed. So, if you cram 3 in there somehow, that's about $35 per person per night.

It's a 5 minute walk to my place from the motel and 15 more minutes to the track from my place - 2 hours back . (We can get taxis though.)

*Start Your Engines (Need a Decision By Monday)* 

As certain things become cheaper with numbers, the only possible way to organise this is for people to let me know what days and nights they wish to come and how much they can afford on accomodation and passes. From this, I'll be able to work out final figures and whether your budget will get you on the grid.

Please post back here or email me with the above over the weekend. (PM if you really have to.)

Cheers
Pat

EDIT: Just saw re Peter Brock. Unbeleivable. I'm sure this legend would like to see us all there enjoying the sport so let's toast him at the track with the best quality brew we can find.


----------



## frogman (9/9/06)

You can book me in for a bar pass on the sat.
Will try to finish early that day.
5am starts each day and bike ride home mean I won't be in for a major session.
Have some free time during the day so I may call round a few times.
May be able to organise an extra pit pass for a short time.


----------



## Ross (9/9/06)

Friday, Saturday, Pat - looking forward to a huge weekend  

cheers Ross


----------



## PistolPatch (13/9/06)

Please excuse my delayed feedback but have been bowled over by the flu - still am. Thanks to those who have emailed/posted.

Looks like most people in the list have accomodation with me or live down here. Have sent a few PMs to those I haven't heard back from yet but even if they all come, we only need to accomodate 3. I suppose one can sleep in my van!

Have sent Frogman a PM and hopefully we'll catch up for a beer soon and he can answer a few insider questions for me 

Will get back to you all as soon as my brain starts working again.

If I haven't already got it, can you send me your email address as this makes communication ten times faster.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## PistolPatch (19/9/06)

Indy have just put out the event calendar. Check out

Race Program
Offtrack Events

Maybe Ross, sjc, browndog and I can go to the Ralph Indy Fever Party or the Miss Indy Karaoke Party on Friday night? lol.

Then there's always the, 'Indy No Undy,' but that requires several Ruinations to enter.

Have also just updated the list.



> 1. PistolPatch - *Definite* for any time on the weekend. Local.
> 2. Rossco - *Definite* for Fri/Fri Night and Sat/Sat Night. At my place.
> 3. Monkale - Waiting on confirmation.
> 4. Browndog - *Definite* for either Fri/Fri Night or Sat/Sat night whatever works best. At my place.
> ...


----------



## PistolPatch (5/10/06)

Whoops! Looks like you have to pay full fare on Indy if you want to go track-side.

Found out today that the practice of sharing passes is no longer tolerated by the organisers. Can't believe it's taken them so long to catch on to this - lol.

This means you'll be up for $90 for Saturday only or $140 for 4 days plus the $20 bar pass for each day. There's no in-between.

If you don't want to go track-side and just want to join in the fun Fri or Sat night using my place as a base then that's no worries. Plenty to see down here.

To help me think this all through can you please let me know, via the most convenient method, if...

a) You can get any free passes and for when.
B) If you are coming and can organise your own pass.
c) If you would like to join us Fri or Sat night but not the day.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## PistolPatch (8/10/06)

Hope you guys are watching Bathurst. What a race!

Also, do you guys want to organise your own race passes or forward money to me? I promise I won't do a runner!

I will need cash for the bar passes unless you can guarantee that if you pull out, you'll cough up!

Please let me know ASAP. I have a lot on and need to get this wrapped up in the next few days.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Ross (8/10/06)

PistolPatch said:


> Hope you guys are watching Bathurst. What a race!
> 
> Also, do you guys want to organise your own race passes or forward money to me? I promise I won't do a runner!
> 
> ...



You sort it all out Pat if that's ok - just let me know the damage B) 

cheers Ross


----------



## sjc (9/10/06)

Hi Pat
ditto as for Ross, Pat. If you'd like me to get you some cash before hand, just let me know how much and for what and we can make an arrangement.
Cheers
Stephen.


----------



## PistolPatch (11/10/06)

*Trackside Attendees*

The following people will be checking out the action track-side plus a bit of racing...

PistolPatch - Friday and Saturday (Passes organised)
Rossco - Friday and Saturday (Passes organised)
sjc - Friday and Saturday (Passes organised)
als_world - Satyrday (Passes organised)
Frogman - Saturday when he gets breaks (Passes organised)

*Night-Time Players*

THe following are joining in the evening/night-time action...

PistolPatch - Friday and Saturday
Rossco - Friday and Saturday
sjc - Friday and Saturday
Aussie Claret - Saturday
Old Dog - Saturday
Frogman - Saturday
Zizzle - Saturday
vjval1974 - Saturday

Monkale - Still waiting on final confirmation 

BrownDog - Unfortuantely BD had to take a few weeks off unexpectedly so we've lost one of our most enthusiastic attendees. We'll miss you mate but will have many a beer for you.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## BrissyBrew (11/10/06)

Pat I would love to be there however I was unable to obtain a leave pass.


----------



## PistolPatch (13/10/06)

We'll miss you Brissy! I'll make sure that Ross brings his camera so you'll have something to laugh at at least 

Buying passes today which have already gone up a bit in price. Still not sure on Monkale as he hasn't been online for over w eek??? Hopefully he can organise a pass and still join us.

7 sleeps to go!


----------



## sjc (13/10/06)

Hi Pat
champion. Thanks for organising that. Looking forward to trying your BIAB beers. I'll try and get an extra loaf of sour dough bread made this weekend so we can make malt sandwiches!
Cheers
Stephen.


----------



## PistolPatch (18/10/06)

You're the man Stephen! What time do you and Rossco want to come down? I imagine that the very intellectual Miss Indy Parade at 10am might be a bit early for you guys :blink: 

What time does everyone intend joining us Sat evening/night? Let us know so we can work out the best meeting place and time.

By the way, if anyone else wants to join us at some stage and doesn't have Ross's and my mobile number, let me know so you can find us. Often, it's impossible to hear mobiles on the track so send a text if no answer and we'll call you back.

Cheers
Pat

P.S. Unfortunately Monkale can no longer make it through no fault of his own. I'm quite pleased about this as I reckon Monkale track-side would be a constant worry - lol. No, we'll be missing you mate.


----------



## sjc (18/10/06)

Hi Pat
I'll try and talk to Ross about our impending Friday arrival time today.
If we do get there in time for said parade, I'll make sure I'm wearing my most intellectual looking spectacles.
Cheers
Stephen.


----------



## Aussie Claret (18/10/06)

MOWF has to work on Sat Arvo/evening and all day sunday, I'm not piking out but just can 't make this one Baby sitting duties!
Sorry Guys.
AC


----------



## PistolPatch (18/10/06)

Aussie, go and stand in the corner. I think sjc and Ross need to give you some fatherly brewing advice on priorities.

Just get the kids an all day bus pass for Saturday. Make sure the first bus you put them on is the one from your place to Indy. That'll give you half an hour to get them settled for their great day out. You hop off at Surfers and I'll guarantee that for about a month after you won't have to tell them any bedtime stories - they'll be telling you.

The kids are going to be around forever Aussie. Indy however is just a few days each year. Think about it.

And, what's wrong with Friday night?

Stephen even has a spare pair of spectacles organised for you.

Mmmmmm,
Pat


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (19/10/06)

Maybe and juat maybe I'll track you down on saturday night guys.. Still have to drive down... 

will work on it...
:beer:


----------



## PistolPatch (19/10/06)

PistolPatch said:


> *Trackside Attendees*
> 
> The following people will be checking out the action track-side plus a bit of racing...
> 
> ...



That's an updated list.

I'm seriously worried about surviving this weekend. Ross has already organised to meet vjval when he finishes work at midnight tomorrow. Yes, that's tomorrow night FFS. How am I meant to last another 36 hours after that?

Uh oh! It get's worse! Just had a call from sjc and he and Ross are arriving at 9am - 14 hours! Thought I had a half day today but that fell through. I think I better go now....

lol but 'ken worried,
Pat

It's going to be a big weekend - no cameras please!


----------



## InCider (19/10/06)

PistolPatch said:


> lol but 'ken worried,
> Pat
> 
> It's going to be a big weekend - no cameras please!



:excl: Achtung! Attendees! Please take pics of Pat for my sister!

InCider


----------



## Screwtop (22/10/06)

OK boys, where are the pics and posts, are you all still hung over  Come on, are you suffering too much from all the "Brewers Start Your - Thirst"  

Thought Ross would have posted some pics by now!


----------



## Ross (22/10/06)

LOL - Well on checking my camera this evening it appears I didn't get a single picture of a car B) 
Pat did manage to squeeze his mug shot into a couple though...

















Had a great weekend watching the girls I mean cars  ... Thanks Pat for your great hospitallity as always.

cheers Ross


----------



## Boozy the clown (22/10/06)

Nice, hope they are high res.


----------



## Jye (22/10/06)

Do you have any pics of pat... I couldnt find him in any of them


----------



## browndog (22/10/06)

Bugger.....  

Wish I was there......... and saying that, anyone want to go see Rodger Waters in February ?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Zizzle (22/10/06)

Eeek... what are you drinking Pat?

Did you see any boobs on balconies? There are usually some lass' willing to bare all.

Shame I couldn't make it up, bloody weather had me trapped.

I also cut my finger and needed 4 stitches yesterday... (had some blood gushing and passed out like a big sook, which got Yo in a panic)... anyway would have impeded my drinking ability.


----------



## PistolPatch (23/10/06)

Ended up in NSW yesterday and have to head for work now so no report from me until tonight. I'm ashamed to say though that I was all fired up to disgrace and embarrass myself for your amusement but failed dismally. Ross managed to crash a Holden Racing Team function though!

How'd you go Brad and Damien?


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (23/10/06)

Sorry I diden't get down that way guys , but things fell into place very well on saturday arvo and I was home on the banks of the river by 20:30. After driving straight through from here back to briz I was in no shape to go out and deal with a crowd of 1000's who had been drinking all day and managed to retrun the truck at 15:45 and get on a plane at 16:05. 

Thanks for the invite Pat . Hope to get the chance to have one more sesh with you befor you go west. 
:beer: 

Looks like you had a great couple of days .. a bit sad I missed it but that s life..
:beerbang:


----------



## PistolPatch (23/10/06)

Bunyip, we needed you but am wrapped to see you are making it to the swap. That is top news!

*OK - Indy Report....*

I failed to embarrass myself this weekend and can only redeem myself by recounting my last memory of my prior Indy where I ended up in a flash bar/restaurant pashing and groping like a true bogan. That was the start of a fulfilling two-week relationship which could have possibly been consumated under the table of that restaurant - can't remember. After two weeks I thought I better get back to work though.

(Pretty much all of that story is actually true.)

This weekend I feel as though I let the Brisbane AHB team down (Ross and sjc.) Most of the Gold Coast guys ended up not being able to make it through no fault of their own which was a real shame. We got to see Frogman who got a ride around the track at 180kph - cool!

Old_Dog's son busted his collar bone. Zizzle was keen as but the rain made transport on his bike a little unwise! vjval was all up to join us midnight Friday when he finsihed work but we knocked him back, saving ourselves for Saturday. (Hope you had a good one yesterday Brad.)

It wasn't the introduction to Indy I had hoped for Ross and sjc and I'm dissapointed - didn't even take them to Hollywood Showgirls! Tony, a local mate of mine who joined us Saturday thought it was a bit flat too though he nor I had ever been to Indy without being in an apartment. Maybe the hot weather needs to be there as well?

Anyway, I flaked both nights early - too tired after a long week.

Ross however is the true party animal. He left sjc and myself for dead - nothing held him back. He still needs to account for his whereabouts most of Saturday night!!!! 

Anyway, no one can say you don't get a boody good breakfast at my place - even comes with sjc home-baked bread!

 Pat


----------



## sjc (24/10/06)

It's all true and I can definitely confirm a good feed for breakfast at Pat's. A great host. 

Saved having to waste money on lunch, apart from malt sandwiches!
Cheers
Stephen.


----------



## therook (24/10/06)

No wonder you flaked it early pat, when i rang Ross at 9:30am on Friday morning he was just arriving at your place and i believe you were going to crack a beer... :beer: :chug: :beerbang: 

rook ( one jealous Bastard )


----------



## sqyre (24/10/06)

Looks like it was a top weekend...

i'm now sorry i decided not to go..

(would have been a VERY expensive weekend with beers at $7 a pop)

But im with Zizzle... where's the Balcony Action???

The boys who went with work..(my work sponcers a V8 supercar) recon the REAL action was on the balcony's. :beerbang:


----------



## Coodgee (24/10/06)

on saturday when Will Power scored the pole position, I nearly packed up my gear and went down, alas I decided not to. You playboys would have sent me broke and convinced my intoxicated self to do debaucherous things for your amusement.


----------



## PistolPatch (27/10/06)

'Scuse my non-reply guys. I've been flat out writing garbage in Sqyres swap thread - lol.

Have been chatting to some other guys who were at the track. Those, like us, without an apartment thought it was a lot quieter than previous years too though there was plenty of balcony action - not that we saw much from our locations. Those in apartments had a ball though.

Zizzle, that's a bloody Carlton Mid-Strength in my hand and Ross's VB - both cans!!! The only other choice of beer was Cascade Premium Light in the can. Not really inspiring stuff.

If anyone wants to do this next year, get an apartment on the track and bring a heap of kegs. While apartments are at least $1500 if you split it 8 or so ways (you need at least this many people to live it up a bit), that gives you a few passes and you can drink your own beer, watch the race on TV and live plus the balconies. It's the only way to really do it. Helps if you're about 20 years old and can drink for 4 days straight too.

By the way, you are probably wondering about those pictures Ross posted. Unfortuantely there was a rumour that Brad Pitt was on track so of course I was mistakenly accosted time and time again with girls wanting to have their picture taken with me.

At some stages, as you can see in the first two pics, the girls were actually lining up and screaming, 'Pick me Brad! Pick me!' (He was a bit pissed when he took that third one - must have dropped the camera or something).

I didn't tell them I wasn't Brad and I really think it made their day. Good on me!

This is all true isn't it sjc


----------

